# P.D.A.s



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

looking for a new pda to replace palm 5...want a good one (gift for wife) any recomendations?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

how about a p800 phone?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just had a go on mates XDA o2e thing...very impresive

Even checked the forum on the thing!!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

If you want a like for like change, try a Sony Clie. The hi-res screen makes all the difference (and not just for games )

The PEG-SJ30 is probably the best one to go for unless you want the bells and whistles (MP3, camera etc) and have deep pockets.

Gren


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

I am also trying to decide which one, choice seeme to be

HP iPaq 5450 - wi fi, bluetooth lots of other goodies available e.g. navman etc but expensive
or
New dell axim X5 - cheaper but no wireless, less add on software
or
palm tungsten T, palm os, cheaper, less memory, no wi fi

so what is the recommendation people?


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

Just bought a Tungten T from DABS.com

Excellent, added 128Mb SD card, MP3 player

It has bluetooth built in so can surf web (just about), WAP better than a phone, email, etc.

Â£265


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PDA for wife? How very romantic


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have done lots of research into PDA's....

iPaq has lots of features, nice 'big' screen,etc but is a real pig to set up and get running properly. Is really bulky and heavy if you have the wireless card. Not a girlie option really!!
Phone pda's or smartphones are okay but screens are too small to really view anything.
XDa is nice.
Personnally I prefer my Handspring Treo 270, smallish but with good size colour screen, nice features, can surf net, download emails, etc. Doesn't have gimmiky features like Bluetooth. Fits beautifully in my handbag, or jacket pocket!!


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

paula can it surf net via connection to wireless network?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

No, it's on a dial up from the simm card. 
You can dial up your existing ISP as a local call so no download charges. I also dial into work this way too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

rstinton...done the research and gone for a tungsten t.also got a 128mg card,where did you get the mp3 player ????? thanks Bill


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

HP iPaq 5450 has had some excellent reviews - seems fairly future proof too - finger print id is a nice touch - bit pricey, but i am sure your beloved is worth it ;D


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

I brought a fujitsu Loox, what a lemon. Nicely styled but that's about it, they were supposed to be releasing an addon GPRS module but they cancelled it at the last minute (like they didn't know months before). Customer service is also appaling so stear well clear. I could go on but i wont.

Go for a Ipaq 5450 if you can afford it. With all the extras it's well worth it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I've now got 2 iPAQ 5450's. I managed to drop the first one in a car park, which scratched her bottom & somehow disabled one of the shortcut buttons (inbox). Insurance paid out & sent me a new one, plus the old one back, so now got one for travelling (can throw it around a bit) and one for best. Both are set up identically with the new one sporting the Tom Tom Sat Nav software. Got GPS receivers in both cars, so hey presto ;D ;D

Only down side to the iPAQ's is there size & the fact they are tricky to set up. Features are really cool though 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm going to a Microsoft Mobile Computing conference for a few days this week where a wireless PDA is essential. Will let you know how my HP iPAQ 5450 performs. Maybe there will be someone there who can set it up properly!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paula:

Please let me know if you get the wireless working & if possible let me have some instructions on how to get this working on mine. Its so frustrating, being able to see wireless networks, but not being able to do anything with them (connect to Internet or get email etc)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula:
> 
> Please let me know if you get the wireless working & if possible let me have some instructions on how to get this working on mine. Its so frustrating, being able to see wireless networks, but not being able to do anything with them (connect to Internet or get email etc)


Apparently, they will have a wireless network running through out the conference centre that we can all use. Hopefully they will also have the technical support to help me to get my iPaq to be able to use it!! 
Will be in touch.........after I have tested the wireless network from all the Disneyland rides and shops


----------

